# Percy



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

My buddy just passed on. He was laying on his side as if asleep.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! So sorry to hear. RIP Little guy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so very sorry, I know he was your best bud, Kurt. atback

He had such a great life with you, he was loved so much and I know he loved you back.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Kurt...I am so sorry. Big hugs go out to you. ***HUGS***


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that he's gone. You have done so much for him. He was a loved cat and that is so much more than many cats get. 
I wish you peace in your grief and the knowledge that you will see him again some day. No matter how old they are when they go it is always too soon.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Even when a cat has a "good death", didn't suffer with deterioration and pain, it's still an awful wrench of the heart and doesn't make grieving any easier. atback


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I'm sorry. atback

May the warm smiles of good memories shine thru the tears of sincere grief.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about Percy.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know what it's like to lose a small friend that been part of your life for so long.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I feel I owe a more detailed explanation. Tuesday he went in for surgery. Wedensday,he stayed at the clinic while he recovered. According to the vet everything was fine. Thursday I brought him home,he SEEMED to be doing O.K. A lot of discomfort because of the incision. they said he'd be inactive and uncomfortable for a few days,so when he wasn't moving around a lot Friday,I made sure he had food and water. Saturday,I thought he was sleeping,I thought good,I'll check up on him,but he NEEDS rest. But my neighbor,Mike said,' Kurt look at him' I said Percy,no response nudged him,nothing then I rolled him over,well he'd been gone some time.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

So sorry he passed.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like he went peacefully, and he certainly led a full and blessed life with you, knowing he was loved each day.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

On Saturday we buried Percy in the back yard. Today I had his graveside service. I told him 'Don't stay because of my grief. You're on the ledge,you see the windowsill,jump for the window-fly-like you did when you were younger! fly. ' Then I read something from King Arthur and his Knights. "And when he said this,he kissed Sir Percival,commending him to God." I spent a long time thanking God,who's so good. I'm grateful for the 12 wonderful years with Percy.I bound 2 sticks into a cross with a gold string,and as I walked away I saluted and shouted 'Sir Knight!'


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

The description of your service made me teary. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Me too. I'm so sorry for your loss of Percy. What a lucky boy he was.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

RIP Sir Percy.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear of the passing of Percy. Deepest condolences to you, Kurt. May you always hold in your heart the memory of your furry friend's long life...

Fran


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm glad he had you to love him so much. 
Rest in peace, Sir Knight.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sir Percy, in the arms of the Angels, at the Bridge...
Kurt...
WOW, 12 years is a long time...
He knew how much he was loved, and he had you for his Champion...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------

